# Rainy Vom Kelby needs a new home (Milwaukee area)



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Rainy, a purebred black German shepherd located in the Milwaukee area, is looking for a new home. Her favorite things are fetch and tug of war. She enjoys vegetables. She is being rehomed because she is dog aggressive and her owners have two other dogs. She is somewhat shy with new people depending on how she is approached, although she is devoted to her people. She does have mild dysplasia in one hip, the other hip is normal. She is looking for a home or foster immediately.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Found home.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

glowingtoadfly said:


> found home.


??????


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad she found a home. Wishing rainy many beautiful years .


----------

